# Liver yards near Wetheral, Cumbria



## Susie3217 (1 December 2015)

Hi all, I am shortly moving to wetheral just outside of Carlisle and I wondered if anyone had any livery yard recommendations? It would need to be within 10 minutes ideally. I know Murray house livery is very close but I wondered if anyone knows of any others? Thanks!


----------



## Damnation (14 December 2015)

Hi Suzie,

Welcome to Carlisle!

You have a few options in the Carlisle Area.

Murray House at Cumwhinton is one, they hold little shows and have ok facilities but no indoor arena. But it is resonibly priced.

Greenlands, huge yard, competitions, indoor and outdoor arenas, horsewalker. Can be expensive as you need to provide your own hay/hayledge.

Kingrigg, beautiful yard, indoor, outdoor, offroad hacking but the horses come in at night all year round, no exceptions, individual turnout.

There is also Blackdyke, but that may be a bit far from Wetheral. I've never been and I have no idea of cost but they don't do DIY livery.

Hope this helps!

Unfortunately, Carlisle doesn't have a huge abundance of yards, it makes it a bit pants when it comes to choice really.


----------



## Susie3217 (14 December 2015)

Hi damnation,
Thanks for the reply, that really helps. It looks like Murray house might be my best bet. Do you know much more about it? For example do they do summer grazing livery? Or can they stay out 24/7 in the summer? Also do you know what the hacking is like?
Thanks!


----------



## Damnation (15 December 2015)

Hi Suzie,

Just give Peter Bainbridge a call and he can tell you everything. They have a decent outdoor arena, not sure on hacking but I don't think the roads are paticularly busy through the village!

They also have a Cross Country Course from memory.

I think they offer 24/7 summer turnout. I'm not sure if they restrict winter turnout but I *think* they do it. He also makes his own hayledge etc, so its quite handy little yard. Its not a huge yard either.

They do clinics for the John Peel riding club and little showjumping and dressage competitions so you would have a bit of everything on your doorstep 

Like I said, Peter Bainbridge is a nice guy (he runs the yard) and a decent rider and instructor so you would get alot of help and support there.

Izzi


----------

